# New Cumberland 1-19-13



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I counted 17 CARS!!!



snake69 said:


> It really helps if you get up and get there on time...eh Jerry?!


Ya Snake,,, it helps, BUT,,,,
We didn't have the 'early morning flurry' as usual, anyway,,,
AND, after you left, there wasn't the heavy evening bite either!
Just a tough day.
I talked to 'The usual 3' guys that come up from Pike. They said that it was packed too & catching was very slow.
They were surprised when I told them how well 'We' did.
Next weekend,,,,, who knows. They changed the forecast, to REAL COLD.
River projected to be WAY DOWN!
Maybe Time to try to catch some BIG EYES in the mouth of feeder creeks.
Hehe,,, YOU & Matt know where


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I like go to this area but have no idea were go so I ask like help on gas to go with any one to ohio river to see where you go. last time I was there was at a dam or better a lock and had put on boots to walk out as it was in WV. not Ohio and we caught lot big fish but was not to eat them. This was 30 years ago and guy I went with died about 5 years ago so all is a lost to me where we fished. Any one care to take me be nice and you can have fish I catch as I do not want them. I live in Youngstown Ohio.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Jerry.... Your a jerk! Your really gonna drag me out this weekend in the bitter colddddddddd arnt you?! Lol  we will have to see just how coldd its supposed to be  

So the fellows at pike had a slow, tough day to eh? I though it was a great day! Was beautiful out and i brought in more fish than the last two trips combined! Lol

Mmmmm fried sauger for dinner! 5 oclock cant come fast enough!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

We fished pike on saturday ended up with 9 keepers. 5 walleye and 4 saugers threw back a half a dozen little saugers the biggest walleye was 24" and the biggest sauger was 18.5" which is really big for a sauger. We fished from 1:00pm til dark and there were three of us it was slow. Mr. mooney took us to school again!! One of these days i'll get him!!! I swear that guy can catch fish out of a mud puddle and is pisses me off!!! LOL


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Haha, goose i know an old fellow like that.... Seems like he could cast into a corn field n pull outta fish.... Eh jerry?! Haha 

Im not sure we pulled any walleye... And man 18 is a BIG sauger!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah. i wish i would have taken a picture but i didn't it was a female and she was full of eggs.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> Haha, goose i know an old fellow like that.... Seems like he could cast into a corn field n pull outta fish.... Eh jerry?! Haha
> Im not sure we pulled any walleye... And man 18 is a BIG sauger!


Hey Matt,,, when I said "We" I ment EVERYBODY!
The guy with the Grandkid had the +-18" sauger/ saugeye whatever, in the bucket,,, I thought you seen him drag it in???
AND this weekend???? XXX That!
Think I'll be fishing when YOUR AT WORK!!!  M-T-W, +35*!
Sun Jan 27 31°27°
Mon Jan 28 38°35°
Tue Jan 29 43°36°
Wed Jan 30 40°28°

AND buy the sound of YOUR report lil Goose,,, it sure wasn't a SLOW afternoon at Pike!!!

MY informers told me the Pike story around 4, when Matt & I were leaving,
and They were fishing NC for a while, so I'd say they missed your afternoon Pike 'SHOW'!
Nice going!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Am I part of "everybody"? I hope so...as at this point, I'm sure we "plan" on being there. Of course, weather will surely play a part in that decision. Talk to ya later in the week my friend. It will be the WV side, that's for sure. Heck, it dropped almost 3 ft today alone, and Berlin (amongst others) still have their dam gates open at 100% for about the 6-7th day in a row!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote Snake;
Am I part of "everybody"?

Snake, My Friend,,, I would NEVER leave you out of the tally,,,,, 
Your like the leader of this 'band'.
(as dysfunctional as it sometime is)


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

lil goose was you fishing the rocks? because me and a few of my buddys were fishing the of the pier and seen only 5 fish caught? we got 2 sauger and one walleye. so it was pretty slow


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry,
I pretty much knew that, but couldn't think of nothing else to talk about! Anyhow, Mark is talking about ice fishing, but I really don't think it will be thick enough. Either way, I'm still waiting to see "how cold" it will be this weekend. See ya soon my friend. Maybe I'll "call in sick" next Weds....supposed to be near 60 degrees.....


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Lookin forward to mon, tues and wed. Makin the walk home last monday night froze me through down here. Felt like i was back in mountains chasin rainbows and browns. To cold and dropin to fast for me. The creek mouth i fish a lot here in huntington is glazed over. Just can't wait for this coming warm front and drizzly rain. I'm gonna try it tipped with a crawler wednesday if i can nab a few in the yard. Good luck up there guys. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

pppatrick said:


> Lookin forward to mon, tues and wed. Makin the walk home last monday night froze me through down here. Felt like i was back in mountains chasin rainbows and browns. To cold and dropin to fast for me. The creek mouth i fish a lot here in huntington is glazed over. Just can't wait for this coming warm front and drizzly rain. I'm gonna try it tipped with a crawler wednesday if i can nab a few in the yard. Good luck up there guys.
> 
> 
> Ya Pat, those 3 days sure look good, and with the low flow & pools, I'm bet'n
> ...


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

luv fishing said:


> lil goose was you fishing the rocks? because me and a few of my buddys were fishing the of the pier and seen only 5 fish caught? we got 2 sauger and one walleye. so it was pretty slow


We started on the pier and it was slow only 2 keepers and 5 total so my buddy mr. mooney put the waders on and, i'll put it to you this way, we were all in waders from 4:00pm til dark. It never was fast and furios but definitly much better than the pier. Flukes did the damage some awful green with metalic sparkles in them!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lil goose said:


> We started on the pier and it was slow only 2 keepers and 5 total so my buddy mr. mooney put the waders on and, i'll put it to you this way, we were all in waders from 4:00pm til dark. It never was fast and furios but definitly much better than the pier. Flukes did the damage some awful green with metalic sparkles in them!!


Ya Goose,,,, when the river is low up here, that's exactly what I seen work way below the dam, or below the creek mouths along shore. 1 or 2 eyes per wader. Using 4"-5" swimbait, 1/2oz jigs.
BUT, those 5#-7# walleye pics that I posted late last fall were all caught in a spot that the locals said "No fish existed"/ "nothing but snags".
I was tossing & drifting a 3/8oz jig & 3" x-mas-tree Powerbait. 
Just 1 or 2 snags a night.
That's where I'll be next week.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Ya Pat, those 3 days sure look good, and with the low flow & pools, I'm bet'n on the feeder creeks,,,, Wednesday for sure.
> Let us know how those worms work.
> Last year, I watched 2 young kids catching sauger after sauger using purple rubber worms??? Feeder creek mouth, just before dark, super slow dragg'n
> in 3' of water!
> You just never know,,,,,



rubber worms.. crazy. thats stranger than those guys using dingers down at greenup for em'. hah. if it works, it works. i'll try about anything as bad as the bite was the last 2 times out. but i doubt i'm gonna throw a bass worm out. hah. couple years ago i hit a school of saugeye while bass fishin a backwater slough and nailed 4 fish pitchin a zoom brush hog. nutty fish. completely unpredictable. 

you guys ever try tipping with those bagged preserved minnows?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

pppatrick said:


> you guys ever try tipping with those bagged preserved minnows?


OM,,, lol, 
I'm dragging around a 5 gal bucket of crap (lures & baits) now! 
Are you saying they work too???


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i haven't ever tried them. but was thinkin about it. as you said, sure would beat draggin the bucket around. and its tough to find good minnies near by this time a year. i'm gonna start a thread and see if anybody has had any luck with them.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

My favorite time to hit the creek mouths is when the river is really high and blown out and the feeder creeks have come down and cleared up some at times they can be hot. Like you say the river is hard to figure out as soon as i think i got it figured out it beats me down all i know is if you think an area is holding fish for some reason don't be afraid to try it, any kind of eddy or break in the current or even a huge depth change give it a try you might find a hot spot!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

17? That's it? Wait till march! I can remember fishing the wv side in march 10 years ago and you would only see a handful of guys all spring. Now it's elbow to elbow during the run. I can't complain to much though I've met a lot of nice gentlemen over the years down there


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*


Procraftboats21 said:



17? That's it? Wait till march! I can remember fishing the wv side in march 10 years ago and you would only see a handful of guys all spring. Now it's elbow to elbow during the run. I can't complain to much though I've met a lot of nice gentlemen over the years down there

Click to expand...

*Hello Procraft,,, I'll say welcome 'cause I don't think we met,,, here or down on the bank? Someday, We should 'drown-a-few' and hash old times.

When I bought my first boat, +- 30 years ago, I started to fish the river. I never seen another boat or even a bank fisherman for that matter.
WE use'ta launch down that 'River Road' in New Cumberland. 
There was No Problem landing 50-60 smallies before NOON! Start a drift at the Bricks and end up at the Point. 1/2oz jig and large fatheads. Hit the bottom, real in a fish. 
AND CRAPPIES!!! Behind every barge tie-off cell, under every tree, in every bay, nook, cranny, rock & feeder creek.
We never caught any eyes & sauger back then? And the fish tasted like motor oil! NOBODY, ate'em back then!

I just love the turn-around. The CLEANer water, the great looking HEALTHYer
fish,,, the fish Tasting SO GOOD,,, and it seems like so many more species.
I'm excited about the THOUSANDS of MILES of great fishing opportunities,,, that are mostly available to everyone.
Kinda like the NRA. The more 'guys' that we have using the River, the more ''Lobbying' power we'll have for improvements. Right?
I too, like to meet and BS with all the 'NEW' guys,,,, we just have to have patients,,, learn to share.
lol, I like to point out ALL the 'hot spots',,,, Spread-'em-out-a-little! 
C U Later
jer


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry...where ya been my friend? Procraft's been here for awhile....ain't that right! Anyhow, I see the water is risin', as in temperature! And that is a good sign. I'm off for 4 days and *KNOW* that I'm coming down Monday but really thinkin' bout tryin' another day also...?(I know I'll go crazy if I don't !) Let me know if you're thinkin' about goin a bit sooner....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Jerry...where ya been my friend? Procraft's been here for awhile....ain't that right! Anyhow, I see the water is risin', as in temperature! And that is a good sign. I'm off for 4 days and *KNOW* that I'm coming down Monday but really thinkin' bout tryin' another day also...?(I know I'll go crazy if I don't !) Let me know if you're thinkin' about goin a bit sooner....


4 DAYS? Starting tomorrow?
I just checked the weather,,, upper teens at night SUCK! There goes your "Warmer Water"!
Yes Monday does look the best, temp wise. Pool predict is UNDER 14'!?
So you know where. 

Bummer we're so far apart, (damn Ga$$) You could come over, maybe after fishing a bit, and we could pour up a butt-load of those no-roll slips?
I have to make some 1oz,,, I'm about out. 2 guys can pour 3 times as many.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

We will all have to get together and head down for an evening. I didn't make it over to wv much last spring mainly due to that end gate being open much of march, filled the freezer by fishing up the tribs. Nothing makes spending the evening together on the river bank catching fish and telling a bunch of lies! Send me some pms and we will hook up


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Where do you all park when fishing down there ? I'm coming from Louisville & have heard bout the big cats & some sauger in the Ohio river & would like to do some fishing there FUR some of both fish but don't know where you can fish from ! There is a city worker here in Louisville that told me bout it & he said it is fun ! My honey said that she would like to fish it also , so any info would be helpful . Thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i think you would be looking at McAlpine Locks and Dam. thats the one in Louisvile. Because NC is up in the northern panhandle of WV.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Beck,
Get a hold of me and I'll give ya directions to either side. For the next week, I'd say the WV side. Send me a pm and I'll either give ya my ph# and talk or give ya directions! Just not tonite...got a bit of a party goin on...!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Beck,
You had 281 hits on your profile page,,,,
Maybe it would do you good to 'fill' SOME of it out?
Some info, sure helps to 'hook-up' with local guys and new spots.
Then we know where your coming from.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

To all OGF members I'm sorry FUR not getting back to all who visited my page on here , cuz I don't get on the computer !!! All I have is my IPhone when I check here on OGF . I have nothing to hide so if you want to contact me don't do it that I have to use the computer , I don't use the computer , I use my IPhone it's with me always . Sorry again ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

No need to apologize. Ohio River fishermen are a pretty special bunch and more info just helps narrow alot down. As you've noticed by now , we don't mind to help Most of us fish the dams and we check to see what's going on at the other dams. I fish Greenup and it helps to know what's going on upriver. Things like knowing where you live and whatnot can help save time on travel and such.Profiles help a great deal


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> No need to apologize. Things like knowing where you live and whatnot can help save time on travel and such.Profiles help a great deal


Yep Beck,,, what Daveo and Procraft said. 
And sometimes that 'extra' communication might get'cha a decent weekend
of Erie Perch Fishing,,, and MY seats filled! You just never know,,, 
(Hope we can all get-together again this year!)


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Doboy, thanks for the ohio river boating advice. I had cataract surgery and crashed my slow computer. I would have answered sooner. Good to go now. I read your lock fishing location and at what times. Great info! I found N.O.A.A. river forcast site as to water level flow rate, and local weather. Are there any sites that give water temp. for below New Cumberland Lock?


----------

